# Price to Rewrap a rod?



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Thinking about changing the color on one of my cobia rods. It would need 6 guides redone and the reel seat rewrapped. Whats a good rough estimate to get this done and who is the best at it?


----------



## g8tor22 (Jul 9, 2009)

You won't find many rod builders who want to do rewraps. Most want to do new builds because of the labor in tearing down the old rod. The average charge on a new rod build is around $20 a guide. If the guides are reusable and reel seat in usable condition, you could save some money there. *Tight Lines Bait and Tackle* can probably help you out. I've done my own rewraps and rod repairs for a few years now and it has served me well. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Half Hitch in Panama City has an old guy that does work for them and he reworked one of my childhood rods and it came out beautiful. New reel seat, new color and new guides. I had both the reel and the rod done as a package, they both look like new and the total cost was $165.00. I don't remember what portion each cost though.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Where are you located at? I know someone in fwb that would do it. Price would vary depending on what you would like done.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Try it yourself....you tube is your friend for this.....if I can do it most anyone can......a lot of self satisfaction in redoing your own......now if you want fancy go to a professional and pay


----------



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Rewrapping/repairing your own rods is easy once you see it done. Please take a look at our free videos below and feel free to give us a call, we are happy to help. 

http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/video-vault


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

as siad there is way more work in stripping a rod than wrapping it i would never strip a rod that didnt have a cracked guide but if u are set on it strip it yourself and u will save alot and another word of advise is never strip a rod and re wrap old guides just to much work to justify unless it is something special better of building a new one and repairing the olds as they are


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I love bringing the old back to fish again, old conolon blanks have become my favorite,......I have a few stripped down ready for the rewrap and flex coating to there natural fiberglass (non painted) apperance ......chestnut brown in color,almost a wood look


----------



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Iron Man, those are pretty blanks, would be nice if they were still available.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I decided to just keep it the same color scheme for now. It has a really nice wrap on it but it's lsu colors and I'm a Nole fan... I will eventually get into rod building and repair so once I get all the right tools I'll give it a try. Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------

